# Weekly competition 2008-31



## AvGalen (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry it took so long again. I was planning on posting this yesterday, but the forum was down for a long time. I also wanted to make sure the problems with the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 scrambles would be solved. Superscript and subscript don't work on the forum so I have to change to "3R2" notation. This means "turn the 3 rightmost layers a half turn". I have been using this alternative notation for the last couple of weeks, but there were always mistakes (shouldn't happen anymore).

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U3' *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) counterclockwise.
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.


*2x2x2*
*1. *L2 U B' R F' R2 B2 L' D' R' U2 L2 U2 B D2 R2 F' D B' U' L2 D2 L2 F2 U'
*2. *F2 U R B' U' L2 U2 L' D2 B D' B2 U B U2 B L2 F D B2 R F2 L2 D2 L2
*3. *L2 F2 R2 D F2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' B' R2 F2 L' U2 F' U' F2 U F' R' F D2
*4. *U R' D2 F' L D F' U2 R B2 R2 B D B2 L D' F' R' U2 B L' B2 U2 F' R'
*5. *D' L' D2 B' U' R' F' D2 L' F' R2 U L2 D2 L' B L2 F2 D F2 D2 L F D' L2

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 D L2 B L2 B2 L' F L2 D' F U2 L B2 U (21f)
*2. *L2 F2 U' B2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 D B L2 U' R' D L R B2 D L2 D' (21f)
*3. *D' L2 U2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R D2 F' D' R F D B2 L' (21f)
*4. *L2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 B U' R' D2 U L D' F' U2 B L' (21f)
*5. *U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' R' F L F D F' R2 F L' F' U (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *R U' Rw2 Fw' F L' Rw2 D' Uw B F2 Uw2 Rw' D' Uw U2 L' Rw2 R B Fw' D' Uw' B2 F L' Rw R B' L' U2 B2 Uw2 Fw F' D Uw2 U2 L R'
*2. *F Rw F2 Uw' U' Fw2 F Uw Fw2 D Uw' U' Fw2 U L Rw2 Uw R Fw Uw L2 Rw' B2 Fw F D' U2 B Fw L Rw2 Fw2 Rw' D' R' B' Uw2 U' B F
*3. *F' U' Fw' U B' Uw' L' Rw' R U B' F2 L F Uw B2 Fw F L R' Uw2 L' D Uw2 U' Fw2 F U2 R D Uw U R2 Uw2 Rw2 B' R' B2 Fw L2
*4. *D L' Rw2 B' Fw' F Uw' B' Rw' R2 Uw U F2 D2 Uw2 B Rw' R U' B F D' L D' Uw' U Fw' L2 D' Uw' U' L D2 R D' U2 B' Fw F2 R'
*5. *D Uw U L F L R U' R D2 B Uw Fw' L' Rw' Uw2 L2 Rw2 Fw' Rw U R' B2 D2 U2 Rw' R Uw U Rw2 R' Fw2 R2 B F' Rw' R2 Fw' D2 U2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw' L2 Bw U R' D Fw2 F2 L' Rw R' D B Rw2 R' Dw' Uw2 L Lw' Rw2 Fw F Lw' D2 Uw' Bw' F D L2 Lw Dw' Lw Uw' L Lw' Rw2 R D2 F L Rw Bw Uw' R B2 Dw' Lw' Rw' B' D2 L' Dw2 Lw2 R B2 Fw' U2 F2 L2 Bw2
*2. *Lw Rw2 D2 L F' Rw' B2 Bw2 D' Fw Dw2 Lw2 Rw F2 D2 Dw' Uw' U' Rw D' B2 Rw' R2 Dw U Lw Rw Uw' Fw2 D2 Uw Bw' Dw2 R' D' L2 B Rw' B2 U2 Rw2 Uw' L2 Uw2 F' Lw2 Uw' Lw Rw R2 D2 B2 Bw Fw F Dw2 Rw Fw' L Uw
*3. *B2 Bw' Fw' F' R2 U2 Bw2 R' F' L2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 D B' Fw F2 L2 Bw' D2 Dw' Uw2 U' Rw' B2 F2 R' Fw' U2 L' Lw' Rw' R' Bw2 F L Lw2 Rw' R D2 Dw' Bw Fw' R2 B Bw D Dw2 Uw U2 R2 Dw' Uw2 U F Lw' U' R Dw2 Bw'
*4. *U2 Rw2 F D' U2 F Lw R D' Dw Uw2 U B' Lw2 B F L Lw B' Dw' Lw Rw' R B2 L2 Lw2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Dw2 Uw' U' F2 Dw2 Fw Lw Bw L2 Dw' Fw F' Lw Rw F' L' Lw' R Uw' R D2 Dw2 B Bw U2 Fw2 L2 Dw Uw B2 Rw
*5. *L2 Lw Rw' R' Dw' U' Fw F' Uw' B2 Bw2 Fw2 F' R' Dw' Uw2 Bw2 Rw2 R Bw' U2 L2 B2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw Dw2 Rw' Bw Dw L2 Uw' Bw' Fw2 L Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 B D U2 L2 U B U Rw' D Uw' U2 Rw' D Dw2 U2 L2 Lw2 R' D2 B' Bw' U

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B D 2D2 U' B' 2F2 F' 2D' 3F' L2 2R D' F 2L2 3U' 2U' L' 2R2 D2 2D2 3U 2U2 U2 2B2 2U L2 3F' R2 2D2 3U2 2F 3U' U2 L2 3R 2R2 R' 2B 2F 2D 3U L 2L' 3U 3F2 F L 3R' 2R B 3F 2F F2 D B2 2D' B 3F' F2 3U' 2R 2B' 2D2 L' 2L2 B' 2B' 3F F' 3U2 L 2U' F 2L 2R' 2U2 R2 3U2 2L2 2R
*2. *2L2 R2 B' D2 B' 2B2 3F 2F2 D' 2U2 2B2 3R' F 2D' 2U2 2L2 U 3F' 2F' F2 D' U' 2B R 3U B2 L2 2U 2L2 3R' 3F 3R2 F2 2D 2U2 L 2L 2R' F2 L 2D 2U' 3R' 2U 2B' 3R 2R' B 3F2 R' D 2U2 2F2 2D' B2 2B2 2F' F U2 2L 3U' L2 D2 L2 3U2 R2 D 3F' F2 2L 3R U2 3R2 2F2 L2 2L' 3R' 2R' R' B
*3. *B' 3F' 2L2 3U2 3F 2F 3U' 2R2 3F 2L R 3F' 2F2 3U2 L2 2L' 3R 2R D' U' L' 2L' 2B' 2R2 3F2 U2 R' 2D' L 2B' 2L' 2R2 2F2 L' 3F F' D U2 B' 2D' 3U2 U' R2 2D 3U' U' 2L' 3R R F2 2U' B2 3F2 U' 2B 3R2 D R 2B' D L2 3U2 L2 B 2B 2L2 R2 2D2 B L' 2L' 3R' 2U F' 2L2 3R U 2F2 D2 3U
*4. *F 2L 3R D2 3U' 3R2 2U U 2L2 3R' 2R D' 3U' 2F U 2F2 L' 2L 2R' B2 3F' 2F' D' 3U2 B2 2B 3F' F L 3R R' U' R' 2B 2L2 3U2 2L' R' 2D2 2F F' 2L B2 2B2 D L R D 2L' F2 L' 2L 3R 2R2 R 2D' 2U B' D' 3U U 2L F 2D' 3U 2R B2 3F' 2F' F 3U 2B' 2D' 3U2 2U' B 3F' 2D2 2L' 2R'
*5. *2R B R 3U2 B' 2B 2F2 F2 3R2 D' 2D 2U B 2D2 3U 2B' 3R 3F2 2R 2B' 3U L 2L2 3R' D R 3F 2D2 U' 3F' 2D' 3R 2D 2L2 3R F 2U' 2F2 2U' 2L 2U L' 2F2 L D 2F 2L' 3R' 2F' L 2L' 2B' F' 2R' D' 2L 3F2 2D' U' B' 2B 3F 3R2 2R' 2F R2 F 2L 3R 2R 2F R' 2B' D 2U2 2B2 3U2 L' D 2F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L' 2D' 2U' 2L2 3F 3U' R 3U 3F2 2U' B 3D2 U 3L' 3U2 B' 2B 3F' 2F F 3R2 2R2 B2 2R2 3D' 3F' 3D 3U2 3B2 2F' 2L2 3L2 2R 2D' R2 2U2 F 3D' L' 2L2 F' 3R2 D U2 B2 3B 3L' 3B 3R2 D 3U U 2B' 3B' 3F' L B2 2R B' 2L' 3F 3D 3F2 L' U2 3F2 3L 2D2 U F 2L' 2B2 2R2 2U' U2 2F 2D2 3B2 2R' 2F 2D 3R2 F 3R2 2D 3U 3B 2L2 U2 2F2 L' 2L U' R' 3F 2F2 F' 3L' R F'
*2. *3L2 3D' F2 3U 3F' 3U' 3F2 2D2 2L2 2B 3B2 2L 2B2 2F2 F 3L 3B' 3R' 2U 3R 3B 2L 3F' 3D' 3U2 U2 B2 2B2 D2 3U' B 2F2 3U 3L 2F 2R2 B 3B 2F2 3D' 2L2 3F 2U' B' 2F' F2 R' F' 3L 3R2 2F 2U F' D' 3D F' U2 3B' 3R' 2U2 3F2 R 2B D2 3D2 2F2 D2 2D2 3D' 3U 2U U' 2F2 F2 3U 2F' D' 3D 2U2 3F' 3D B 3L' 3R' 3B' 3L2 B2 3D' 3R B F' 3U U2 2R2 3B 2D' 3D 2R2 B' 2B
*3. *R2 2U' 2L2 R D2 3D2 3U 2U' 3R2 R' B2 3F 2U' F L' 3L' R2 3F 3D B' 2B2 F 3U2 2B' 2D' 3L' B2 3B F 2L2 2D' 2B L 3D2 3R' D2 3B2 D 3D2 3U' U2 L 2L2 2D' 3B D 2B' 3B2 3F D U' 2L2 3L' 3R2 2F F2 2U2 F 3U2 L 2R D2 2D2 U' 3L2 2D 3U 2U U2 3F' 2R2 2B' F' 3R 2F 3L' 2B2 3B2 F' 2L R' 2F' 2D' 3U 2U' 3R' 3B2 D2 3D 3U' 2U 2B2 2R D2 2F' 3U2 2B' R2 B 2B
*4. *D2 U2 B2 2F' 3L' D 3D2 U2 B F D' 2B 3L D' L' 2B' 2D 2B' 3B2 2D' 3B' 3D 2U2 3L2 D 2B 2F L2 3L' R2 3F2 F' U' 2L 3L' B' 2D2 F' D 2L' 3L D' 2L2 2B2 U' L' R 3B' R 3F2 F2 D2 2D' 2B' 3F' 3L2 R 2U' L 3L R B D 2L' B 3B 2L' 3D 2U U2 3L2 B' 3F' 3U' F2 D' L2 D' L 3L D' 3U2 B2 3B 3F2 2F' 3L2 D' 2D' L2 B 2B D2 3F 2L R2 B' 2B2 F' D2
*5. *3B2 2U' 3B 3R' D2 U2 2L' B' 3B 3F F2 U' F2 2D' 2F2 F 3U R 2U2 2L' 2D2 3F2 R2 2D 3L2 3R2 3F2 F2 L 3R2 D2 2L D2 2D' U2 3L' 3F 2D' 3U' U' L 2R R 2B F 3D2 F' 2R 3U' 2U 2L2 2R' B2 2B F 2D 2U2 2L2 2B' 3B' 2F2 3L B L 3R' D2 3B2 D2 L 2L' R2 B 2B2 3F F2 3D' 3L2 R 3D2 3L 3U 2U 2R 3B2 3F2 L 2L' 2B2 3R R 2D2 3U2 3F2 3U 2U' U' L2 2R2 F R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B' U2 F' R2 U R' F' D2 B2 L F' U2 L U B U' R' U F2 R F' U2 B' U2
*2. *D' R F' U' R' B' R' U2 B' L U2 L U' F U F D2 L2 D' F L2 B U L2 D2
*3. *B U' F2 R2 B' R' U' R B L D' L' U2 R' F' L2 D2 B2 D B' R' F2 U' B L2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 L' B R F R' F' L2 (21f)
*2. *D R2 U L2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 L U R2 B D' B L' D' F D2 U (21f)
*3. *R2 D' F2 D B2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 F D' L' R B2 F' U2 B' R' D F2 (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B Fw U L2 F2 D Uw2 U2 F' D R2 F Uw' U' Rw2 R2 B F2 U2 L R' Fw2 D2 U' B' Fw' F2 Uw2 R B R F' D2 L' D' U' B2 Fw F L2
*2. *D' Uw2 R' U Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw B Fw F2 L' Fw2 L Rw2 B2 D' B2 F2 D Fw2 Uw B2 Rw2 R2 F2 L' D Fw U B' Fw' F2 L2 R' Fw2 Uw' Fw F L'
*3. *L Rw2 R2 Uw2 U' Rw D2 Uw U' L' Rw' R' B2 F' L2 Rw R' U B2 L Rw2 D B' R' Uw' Fw' D U B Fw2 F2 D' B' L2 Rw2 D Uw2 L2 Rw R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 F L' F U' L Dw F2 D Fw Rw' R' Dw Fw' F Uw Lw2 R' D2 Dw Fw' L2 Rw2 Uw' L2 Lw R' D' U2 L' B' Fw Lw2 D2 Dw' U2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw R Dw2 Bw F Rw' R' Uw Rw Fw Lw D Dw2 B2 R2 Dw2 B F R' B' R Uw'
*2. *Rw' Uw2 Fw' U' R2 D2 Dw2 Rw' R2 B2 D2 Uw L Lw' R2 F2 Rw U' Fw Lw2 F L' Lw2 Bw' L D Lw' U2 L D Uw F Lw Dw2 U' B2 Rw2 Fw2 U' Bw' Fw Lw' Rw2 B2 Dw' Uw2 U F2 Dw2 Uw2 F L R2 U2 L' R Dw2 B2 Bw Fw'
*3. *L2 Lw' Rw2 B' Lw' Rw' Fw' Lw2 F' D' Dw' B' F2 Uw B Rw' Fw' D Uw2 U L2 Lw' U2 R Bw2 F' Dw R B L' Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 B D' Dw' Uw U L2 R' Dw' R2 F2 L2 Fw' L U' Rw' F2 L' U2 F Rw2 U2 L2 Lw' Rw2 R' D Dw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *2B 2R 2D 2U U2 2R2 2B2 D 2U2 3F F D' B 2L' 2R' B2 L' 3R R' 2F' F 2U2 2F L2 2L2 3R' 2R R' 2D L2 3R2 2U 2R2 F' D2 B 3U2 2L 2F' D 2D' 3U2 2U' U F D' 3U U' B2 L2 U2 2B F 2D' 3U2 U 2B' 2L' 3R2 2R R U' B' 2B' 3F' 2F' F' 3R 2B 3F' D' 3U2 2L2 3R F R2 2B 3F F' 3R
*2. *D' F2 2D L D' 2L' 2F2 D2 U2 B' 2B' 2F' 3R2 2D 2U2 B2 2B 2F F' L' 2L' 3R2 2R R U2 2B 3R2 B2 2B2 2R' R2 U2 2B' 2F' 2R 3F' 3U 2F2 2D B 2U U2 2B' 2F' 3R 3F F L' 2U 2L' R F2 2D2 U' 2B' 2F' L F2 2U' 2L' B 2B' 3F' 2F F2 2U' L 2L' 2F' 2L2 B 2B' 2F D' 2D2 3U' 2U U L 3U
*3. *U 2L' 3R F2 L' F' 2D 2U2 3F2 2F2 D2 L' D 2D2 3U' 2U' U' B D 3U U' 3R' 3U' 2U U 2F 3R B' 2L' 3R' 2R2 2F D' 2D2 2U U2 3R' B 2B2 3F' 2F F2 L' D' U2 3F D' 3U U' 2F2 F 2R' R 2U 2R D2 L 2R 2B' 3F' 2F L 3U B2 2B' D' 2L' D2 2U2 2F2 3U B 2L2 U2 B L2 3R2 2R2 2B 2D

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *2L' 3L U2 R' 2B2 2F' 2D' 3F' L2 2L2 3L2 3R' R' 3B2 F2 U' L 3R D' 3D B 2B 3B 3F' 2F' F2 D U' 2B L2 3R2 2D 3F' 2F' 2D2 L 3L2 2R R2 2F L2 3L' 2R2 3B 2F D2 B' 3B 2L 2D 3F2 L' R' 2D' 2F D' 2R 2B2 2D' R' B U F 2U 2R U 3L 3R 2D2 3D 3U B 2D' U' 2L2 B 2B' 3B 3F2 3U' 2U2 L' 2R 3U' 3L 3F 2R' D2 2U 3R' 2D 3R' 2D2 B' 3D' B' 2F2 F 3L' U
*2. *2R D 3F2 L' 3R 3F2 2F 2U2 B' 2L2 2R2 B' 3B 3U 2L' 3U 2B 3B2 F2 3U2 3F' 2U U B2 3D2 3F2 3L2 F' L2 2U2 L' 3D' 2U' 3B' 2L' 2R 3D 2U 3R 2B2 3L2 R 3D' 2R' F2 2D 3D R' D' 3D2 2U2 L 3R' 2R D2 3F F2 D' 3B2 3F 2L' F2 2U U L' 2L' 3R' 2R2 R2 3D 2L' 2R U' 3L D' 3U' 2L2 3L 2R2 3D L' R D2 2D 3D' 3U2 2U U' 3R D' 2D 3D' U2 2F L 2L' 2R2 2U' 2L' R2
*3. *B' 3B' 3F2 F' 2U 2B D' 2U' 3B 2R' 3F D2 2D 2B 3R 3F 2L' R' 2B' 3L2 D 3D' R' 2U B 3F2 2F2 3R D2 3D' 2R2 2F2 L 2R2 3B2 3L' 3R F' 3L 2R D' B' 2L' 3B' 3D 2R' 2F' 2U2 3B 3U' 3R' 2F 3D2 L' 3L 2R2 R B L' D' 2U' U' 2F U2 L2 D2 3B F2 D' L' 2L2 3L' 2R B D' 2D' 2U U2 2R2 2F' 3U' 3L 2D L' 2R2 2B' 2F 3R R2 2U' 2F' 2U' L2 3B' 2U L2 2B 3B2 3F2 3U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U R2 D L2 U2 R2 U B2 U B R F L2 R D2 U L' D2 F2 (20f)
*2. *L2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 U' B' D L' F U2 B U' F' R' B (21f)
*3. *U R2 D U R2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 F' U' F' D' L U B2 R' D' F' (20f)
*4. *B2 F2 D' U' R2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' F R2 D U' F L F' L R F' (21f)
*5. *F2 D2 F2 U L2 D' U2 F2 L2 U B R F R F2 L' D' B2 U' B U (21f)
*6. *U' R2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' L' F2 D2 R' U' B' D F' R' (21f)
*7. *D L2 R2 B2 D B2 U R2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 L F' U2 B2 L2 D R' D2 (21f)
*8. *U L2 U F2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 U' B' R' B2 D2 U' L2 R2 (21f)
*9. *F2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 U L2 U' L R B D2 U B2 F' L2 D U (21f)
*10. *R2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 U L2 R2 B L2 R B L' U F D B' F D' (21f)
*11. *D L2 D R2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 R B F D L F2 L2 R F' R2 (21f)
*12. *D2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 B' R' F' R' D2 R' F R2 B' (19f)
*13. *B2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B' U' F L U2 B' L' R2 B2 L' B (21f)
*14. *U' L2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 L D B U2 L' F D' U B' U (21f)
*15. *R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 U' F2 L' B' D' F' L2 D F2 U R B' F' R2 (21f)
*16. *R2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D R2 U R' D F2 U' F2 L2 B L2 R B' (21f)
*17. *D2 B2 U F2 R2 D' F2 L2 F' U L' F' U B' R2 F' U2 (17f)
*18. *U2 F2 U F2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' R U F L2 D' U' B D2 B U2 F2 (20f)
*19. *L' B2 L D2 L R' D2 F2 L2 R' U B' R D2 L U2 B' D2 F2 D' L' (21f)
*20. *D' R2 U B2 D B2 U' R2 D2 R' D2 F U F D B' L' U2 R' U (20f)
*21. *F2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R F R' F2 L B' F2 R' D2 L2 U (21f)
*22. *U' R2 B2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D F2 R2 U L B D2 B' D F' U2 F' D' (21f)
*23. *F2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 D2 B D F2 R U L' U' B L' (21f)
*24. *D R2 U L2 F2 U F2 R2 D L2 R' U2 B' F D' L R F L' D' U' (21f)
*25. *L2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R U' F2 L2 B L' F2 D R' (17f)
*26. *L2 D' U L2 R2 U L2 U' B2 L U2 R B' L' B' U L2 U' L D' U (21f)
*27. *F2 U L2 D' F2 D R2 B2 U F2 R2 U L' B2 U' F' R D' F L2 D (21f)
*28. *D2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R' D R D2 U2 F R B2 F R' (21f)
*29. *F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U F' D2 U' F D2 B R B' L2 F' (21f)
*30. *L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 L D R F R2 D F2 R B' U (21f)
*31. *U' R2 F2 D B2 D' L2 R2 B2 U2 F D2 R F2 L' F U R D L F2 (21f)
*32. *D B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 F' L2 U2 R' B2 F' D2 F2 U B2 R2 (21f)
*33. *U' L2 U' F2 D F2 D2 R2 U' F D2 R U' F' D2 B' D U B' U2 R' (21f)
*34. *F2 R2 U2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F U2 B R' F R2 D' F2 R' U2 F (21f)
*35. *B2 D' F2 D F2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 R2 B D' B' L' B L R B' R2 (21f)
*36. *D2 U R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' F U' R U L2 D R B U F' U' (21f)
*37. *D R2 D' R2 U L2 D U' R2 B2 R U2 B' F2 L' R2 D U' L' B F2 (21f)
*38. *U F2 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L' F2 D B' F2 U' L' B U2 R (21f)
*39. *U2 F2 D R2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 B' F L2 U' L' R U' F L B2 D' U (21f)
*40. *R2 B2 D R2 D' L2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 F R D R2 D F D2 F D' R (21f)
*41. *U' L2 D' R2 D' U B2 F2 U2 F' R' U' L' B' R B2 D' L2 B2 R F' (21f)
*42. *R2 B2 U L2 B2 U B2 R2 U' F2 R B' F2 U' F' L' D2 B2 U2 F R2 (21f)
*43. *U B2 U' F2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 F D L U' B' F U' F D2 B2 R' (20f)
*44. *D' F2 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 D B' L2 U F R2 D L' D2 R B (21f)
*45. *B2 R2 F2 D B2 U F2 U2 L2 U L R' B L U B2 L2 F' U' B' (20f)
*46. *D' F2 L2 U F2 U B2 L2 D L2 B2 D' L F2 U B D' F U2 R' B' (21f)
*47. *U' R2 D U2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 B' D2 L' B U' F' U2 R2 D' (21f)
*48. *D' B2 U L2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 B' D2 F' U R B2 R' F' R2 U2 (20f)
*49. *L2 D' L2 D B2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 D' R U' F2 L B F U' F' L2 F (21f)
*50. *U' B2 D' L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 F D2 U' L' U2 R D U' L' D2 U' (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' L2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 R2 U' L B F' U' L' D' F2 D2 U' R2 F2 (21f)
*2. *D B2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 L D2 F L' D U2 F' R F U2 R' F2 (21f)
*3. *F2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 L' D2 L B D2 U F' U2 R (21f)
*4. *U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D R D R2 F' D' L' D' R B' R' U R' (21f)
*5. *D F2 L2 D B2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 F R' D B' D2 B' D' U F' R' (20f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 U L2 F L F U R B2 U2 L' R' B' D (21f)
*2. *D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 D' L' F2 R D L' R2 B2 D F' D' B' (21f)
*3. *D R2 U' B2 D R2 U L2 F2 D2 F' L F R B2 U F' L2 B' R F2 (21f)
*4. *L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 B R' F' L' D U2 B L U F2 R (21f)
*5. *U R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 R' U' B' D' U' F' D B2 U2 F' L2 U' (21f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 B' L' U' L2 B R B U2 R U (21f)
*2. *B2 D B2 R2 D' U2 B2 U' F2 L' D2 R F' L B U' B D' U L' F2 (21f)
*3. *L2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D' L2 U' R2 B' L2 U' R F' R' D B' F2 (21f)
*4. *U' B2 D' U2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B U B R U' F' U2 B D R' F U' (21f)
*5. *R2 U' B2 D' U' B2 R2 D L' B2 D F' D U' F U R B2 (18f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 D B2 D L2 D2 L2 U F2 U B2 L R' D F' U' B2 R D' F' L' (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *U L' D Uw U' F' U' R B2 R2 D' B Uw' Rw2 F Rw2 D' Uw U L F' Uw Rw Fw U' Fw Uw L Rw' R2 F' Uw' Rw' D' Rw2 F Rw2 F2 Rw2 F

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *D' B D' B2 U' B R B' R2 D R' B2 D' B R2 F2 D2 B D2 R B' R' D F2 L
*3. *F2 U2 R2 U B2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 R' B' L' F2 D' B' F' L2 F (21f)
*4. *L B' U Rw' Uw2 Fw Rw Uw2 L D2 Uw2 R' B2 U' L2 Rw R' B F2 Rw D Uw2 F R B' Fw' F' U2 B L' U2 Rw2 D' B' Fw2 L' Rw' Uw2 B2 Fw'

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U B2 R2 U2 R' U2 B' D L U L' B' D2 B U' R2 D' B D' R2 F R' D2 F U
*3. *B2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 D L' F' R U' B' R' F2 D B L' R2 (20f)
*4. *Uw' R2 B' Rw R2 Fw' L B Fw F D' B' D' Uw L' Uw U2 B Fw' F D2 U2 B' Uw Fw L2 Rw R' B D2 B2 Fw' F2 R B2 D' U' Rw' B2 Fw2
*5. *B' Bw Fw Lw' Bw2 Uw B2 Bw2 Rw2 U2 F' Dw2 Fw2 Lw' U' Rw2 R2 U B2 L' Lw Rw2 R2 Dw' U2 F' L2 Rw Dw Rw2 R B' Dw' B2 Fw L2 D F2 Dw Rw' R B2 Uw2 Lw R' Dw2 U2 Fw2 L2 R Uw R2 Uw B F R' Dw2 Rw2 Bw' F

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5+6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *L2 F L' B D' F2 L F2 D2 L' U' B' L' B' L' D B2 U' L2 U F L2 D2 B' L
*3. *D F2 D' F2 U R2 D B2 U L2 R' B2 D F' L' U' L2 D2 F2 D (20f)
*4. *Rw Uw Fw2 Uw2 Rw F2 D2 L2 Rw' R D2 F' L' R2 F D U L2 R F' D2 L' Fw' F Rw' F2 L' F2 D2 Rw B' F' Rw2 R D L Rw2 Fw' L2 B'
*5. *B' L2 Lw Rw R2 Dw' Uw' U' R F' L' Uw2 R' Dw Uw2 F2 D Lw B Fw2 L' F' U' Bw Fw' F2 L' Lw' Rw R' Bw' Uw2 U' L Bw' R' Bw U R Dw Bw' L2 D Dw2 Uw U L2 Rw' R' D' Lw Rw2 R2 B2 Fw2 Dw Fw D Fw Lw
*6. *2F' 2L2 R2 U B' 2R' 2F F U2 R B2 2L2 B2 2F' 2R' 2U L' 2D' 2U2 L' F' U2 3R' D' 2D' R 3U' R 2D' 2B' 2R F 2R2 2D2 2U B D L 2L2 3R 2R R 2B' 2F2 3R 2R2 D R' 3U 2U 2F F' 3U' R2 F 3U2 2U' U' R F2 U' F' L2 2U 2F' 2L' 2D' 2B2 3F2 2F 3R 2R' R2 2D 2B' L 2R' U2 2L2 F'

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5+6x6x6+7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *U' L' B2 D F D2 F U2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D L F U L F' U' B' D2 L2
*3. *D' R2 D L2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 B R2 D B2 U B L' R U2 B D' U' (21f)
*4. *L' Rw2 D' Uw Fw Rw D2 Uw L2 Fw2 Uw2 B' L Rw R2 D2 Uw' U B2 Fw' F' Rw2 D U Fw2 R2 U' F Uw' L' Rw' R' B' L' Rw2 R D' Uw' U Fw
*5. *F2 Rw' F L Lw Rw' Uw' Rw U2 R2 Fw2 L' F Lw D2 Uw' U B Fw L Lw' Rw' R Uw2 U Rw' D' Uw' U Bw' F Lw' Uw Fw2 L' Lw' Rw2 R' Bw2 Dw2 R2 B Bw Fw' F Rw2 R' B Uw' L' Rw' D' U' Bw2 L' Lw' Rw R2 D2 U2
*6. *R' 2B' 2D U2 B' 2F F2 L2 2L 3R2 2R R' 3F2 2D 3U2 2F F' L 2U2 U B' 2R' R2 2F 2U 3R' 2F 2R' 3U' U' L 2U 2R' 2U' 2R R2 3F2 R' D' 2F2 2L' 3R' B' 2B2 3F' F2 3U 2U2 2L2 D2 3F 2D 3U2 2U' 2L 3R2 2R' F2 3U' B2 2B2 2F L' 3F' 2F2 D2 2B 2L 2F L2 F 2L' R2 3U2 U2 3R U 2B 2F2 F
*7. *U' 2R2 B U 2B2 L 2L 3R2 3B2 2F2 3L2 D' L 2D2 2R2 3U L 3D2 3F F' D2 2D2 3B' F2 3D L2 2B' 3D 3F2 2U' 3B2 D2 2F2 D F 2L 3R2 2R2 R2 2D 2L' 3L U' R' U 3R' 2B' 3B2 2F' F' D2 2U2 2B' 3B2 F' 3L R2 3B' D U' B 3B 3F2 2F' F 3D 3B2 3R 3D' L2 2L2 3L' R D' 2U2 2B' L2 3D L' 3R2 2D' B 3F2 2R 2U2 3R' B' 3L2 3B2 2F' F2 3U' 2U' U' L' D2 3D 2U 2L' D

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=-2 / dUdU u=0,d=4 / ddUU u=4,d=1 / UdUd u=-1,d=2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=5 / UUUU
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=-4 / dUdU u=-2,d=-2 / ddUU u=2,d=-3 / UdUd u=1,d=0 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-3 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=1 / dUdU u=-4,d=1 / ddUU u=1,d=-1 / UdUd u=6,d=-3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-2 / UUUd
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=4 / dUdU u=6,d=1 / ddUU u=3,d=1 / UdUd u=-5,d=1 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=1 / ddUU
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=-4 / dUdU u=0,d=0 / ddUU u=5,d=0 / UdUd u=-1,d=6 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=2 / dUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*Pyraminx*
*1. *b R U' L U' L B R U L R U' L' U B' L U L U B' L B' U' B U' 
*2. *l' r' b' u' R B L R' B' U' R L U L B' R' U B U B R' U L R' B 
*3. *l' b' u' R' B' U' R U R' L' B L U L U' B' U R U B R B' R B' U' 
*4. *B' U B' L U' L R U L R' B L' R B' U' L R' L U' B L B' U L' B 
*5. *r b' U' L B' R U L B L' R B L' U R' L U B' U L R' U' B' U' L' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,3) (0,6) (0,3) (-2,0) (6,0) (0,3) (2,0) (6,0) (6,0) (-2,2) (2,0) (0,4) (0,2) (6,0) (0,4) (6,2) (6,1) (-3,3) 
*2. *(-3,2) (-2,6) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (3,2) (0,4) (0,4) (4,3) (0,5) (-2,0) (-2,4) (6,0) (0,4) (-4,2) (2,0) (-2,0)
*3. *(3,2) (-3,-2) (0,3) (1,0) (-4,0) (6,3) (0,4) (0,3) (0,2) (-2,0) (6,0) (0,4) (-3,2) (-5,2) (0,2) (3,0) (6,1) 
*4. *(0,3) (3,-3) (6,3) (-2,0) (-1,5) (3,0) (0,4) (0,2) (-4,0) (2,1) (0,3) (0,3) (2,0) (0,3) (0,5) (0,4) (0,2) (6,0) 
*5. *(0,5) (6,4) (6,0) (3,3) (-3,3) (6,1) (-1,3) (0,3) (0,2) (3,0) (-5,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (1,2) (6,2) (-3,0) (0,4)


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 1, 2008)

*2x2:* 11.67 (12.22) (9.78) 10.41 11.33 = *11.44*

*3x3:* 35.05 (29.44) 32.95 (37.61) 37.14 = *35.05*

*Megaminx:* 3:30.13 3:26.97 (3:10.25) (4:27.80) 3:42.59 = *3:33.56*

First time practicing in a long time...

*2x2 BLD:*

*3x3 OH:* 1:57.80 (1:41.77) (2:07.53) 1:47.58 1:52.13 = *1:52.50*
First time ever doing an average of 5. Not bad...but I keep dropping the cube...


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 1, 2008)

Can Çetin:

*2x2:* 11.69 (14.06) 10.30 10.02 (10.02) = 10.67
3rd day of my 2x2, i think its pretty good.

*3x3:* 26.62 (24.68) 26.68 (27.91) 26.16 = 26.52 
my times are steadily decreasing.


----------



## Pedro (Aug 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> (..) I also wanted to make sure the problems with the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 scrambles would be solved. Superscript and subscript don't work on the forum so I have to change to "3R2" notation. This means "turn the 3 rightmost layers a half turn". I have been using this alternative notation for the last couple of weeks, but there were always mistakes (shouldn't happen anymore).



how are you doing this? all by hand? that must be a LOT of work 

btw, this week's scrambles look good, at the least the first two 7x7x7 ones (already did them) and the 6x6x6 ones (couldn't find anything weird, like F' F2, looking quickly over them)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 1, 2008)

Pedro said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > (..) I also wanted to make sure the problems with the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 scrambles would be solved. Superscript and subscript don't work on the forum so I have to change to "3R2" notation. This means "turn the 3 rightmost layers a half turn". I have been using this alternative notation for the last couple of weeks, but there were always mistakes (shouldn't happen anymore).
> ...



I'd like to think that Arnaud wrote some kind of script to do this or something. And Arnaud, thank you - the scrambles look quite good. I've done all the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 speed solves (and 2-7 relay) already (the solves mostly went bad this week, but I did get my first sub-10 7x7x7!), and the scrambles all looked fine.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2008)

I had a script that worked really nice. But then a lot of scramblers/rules changed and the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 were added and I haven't had time to fix the script.

The subscript problem caught me by surprise and I just used a very basic search/replace action after copy/pasting the scrambles to a text-file. I do the same thing now, but on a html-file were the <sub>-tags are still present.

The biggest PITA is the 3x3x3-switch to Cube Explorer. That requires me to generate 5 scrambles at a time and copy/paste them to another file for better processing. This is especially slow because 3x3x3-scrambles are by far the most common (regular, blind, fmc, match, feet, oh, Multi-blind, etc)

Clock scrambles (vertical) used to give me lots of problems, but now I just copy/paste it to Excel, run a macro and get the scrambles the way I want them (horizontal)

In total it takes me about 3 commercial-blocks (25 minutes) between tv-shows every week now.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, Arnaud, thanks very much for all the effort every week. As I am the person who takes the most advantage of your efforts, I figure I owe you a personal thank you.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 1, 2008)

OK, this is my first time so...Match the scramble is just making a solved cube look like a certain unsolved cube(same patterns, etc.)??


----------



## Pedro (Aug 1, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> OK, this is my first time so...Match the scramble is just making a solved cube look like a certain unsolved cube(same patterns, etc.)??



making a solved cube look like a scrambled one  (which you get by using the scramble(s) given)


----------



## Pedro (Aug 1, 2008)

*2x2x2* = 7.74
7.45, (5.92), (8.85), 8.56+, 7.22
Without the penaly, would be 7.08 

*3x3x3* = 14.64
(13.45), (18.29), 14.09, 15.20+, 14.63
Yeah...penalty again...could have been 13.97...

*3x3x3 bld* = 1:13.97
1:13.97 (27), 1:26.23 (30), DNF
In brackets are the memo times

*3x3x3 OH* = 23.44
22.91, 22.94, (20.33), 24.47, (27.33)
Better than last week 

*3x3x3 match the scramble* = 
2:21.73, DNS yet, DNS yet
Haha! First try in a long time...wasn't that bad, I think...made a mistake in F2L, but the rest went nice...

*4x4x4* = 1:20.86
(1:02.66), 1:19.72, 1:24.46, 1:18.41, (1:28.44)
1:02 is my new PB  The average is still bad :/

*5x5x5* = 2:49.55
2:57.55, 2:44.42, 2:46.67, (2:43.13), (3:23.58)
messed up the last 2 edge groups on the last solve

*6x6x6* = 6:06.41
(7:14.20), 6:45.46, 6:15.27, (5:17.65), 5:18.50
Yeah, bad...at least got 2 nice times

*2-3-4 relay*: 1:52.74
about 7s 2x2, 1:25 4x4 and 20 3x3

*2-3-4-5 relay*: 5:06.43
Horrible...2x2 was 6s, 5x5 was 3:06, 4x4 was like 1:40 then 20 for 3x3...I suck at relays

*Megaminx* = 1:56.98
2:01.18, (2:09.51), (1:50.27), 1:57.06, 1:52.71
Not bad...

*Pyraminx* = 12.42
(9.06), 13.80, (14.83), 11.32, 12.13
Bleh

*Square-1* = 46.23
43.79, (36.21), 48.13, 46.77, (49.65)
Not bad at all  had parity just on the last 2 solves


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 1, 2008)

2: 3.15 4.97 3.80 3.55 3.25 = 3.53 good

3: 14.66 16.46 12.83 13.83 12.83 = 13.77 awesome

4: 1:00.06 P 59.83 P 1:11.65 OP 1:01.75 1:01.46 = 1:01.09 nice

5: 1:46.81 1:57.43 1:54.41 1:59.19 1:53.50 = 1:55.11 ok

2BLD: 32.81 21.18 25.96 = 21.18

3BLD: 2:31.77 (2 flipped) 1:47.06 2:29.63 (memorized as if I did R2 at the beginning) = 1:47.06

MultiBLD: DNF (0/2, 6:39.06)

3OH: 27.31 29.13 27.90 33.86 27.15 = 28.11 okay

3Match: 

3FMC: 30 moves
Scramble: B2 D B2 D L2 D2 L2 U F2 U B2 L R' D F' U' B2 R D' F' L' 
Solution: B2 R B R' B R B2 R' U' B2 U F R' B R F' L2 F R F' D F' U' F D2 F' U F2 B D2 (30)
Inverse scramble: L F D R' B2 U F D' R L' B2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' B2
2x-Cross: D2 B' F' . D F R' F' L2 (8)
3rd Pair: F R' B' R F' (13)
4th Pair: U' B2 U (16)
LL: R B2 R' B' R B' R' B2 (24)
This leaves a 3 cycle of corners. Insert F' U' F D2 F' U F D2 (8) at the . canceling 2 moves 

Almost disappointing because of the 16 move f2l. I also had a 22 move solutio nleaving a 2 cycle of corners, bu no canceling insertions, so I used this one.

4FMC:

234Relay: 1:12.97 AWESOME!
2: 0:02
4: 0:57
3: 0:13

2345Relay: 3:09.90 AWESOME!
2: 0:03
5: 1:48
4: 1:05 P
3: 0:14
Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwLEKY8vULA

Mega:


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 1, 2008)

2x2x2: 6.78 (5.46) (13.09) 9.69 5.68 = 7.38
On the 13.09, I did the wrong Ortega alg... did it again later and got 7.xx... 

3x3x3: (22.11) 19.28 18.71 21.93 (18.05) = 19.97
At least it's sub-20... I don't like awkward OLLs...

4x4x4: 2:02.68[OLL] (1:51.80) 1:58.09[PLL] (2:14.00)[Both] 1:52.53[OLL] = 1:57.77
I need to get a 4x4x4 that can turn...

5x5x5: 3:30.38 3:48.61 (POP) 3:21.27[+2] 2:56.38 = 3:33.42
I had a minor POP on the first and a really big one on the third.

2x2x2 BLD: 1:37.59 1:38.25 DNF = 1:37.59
I still use 3-cycle. Not good enough at everything else. Probably wasted 30 seconds each trying to figure out a good orientation... 

3x3x3 BLD: 4:18.53 DNF 4:26.36 = 4:18.53
I didn't do a reverse set-up correctly in my second solve... would have gotten around 3:15...

3x3x3 OH: (49.36) (34.41) 36.47 42.52 42.80 = 40.60
Must... learn... R'...

2-4 Relay: 2:11.37
Around 1:41 for the 4.

2-5 Relay: 5:27.97
Best time so far for the 5: 2:26. Had a center pop out on the 4x4x4, 'tho... XP


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 2, 2008)

hello ,
*3x3x3:*
33.50 
31.20 
31.40 
25.68
28.45 
avg = 30.35
comment = very nice, done with ZZ, a PB avg of 12 in the making.

*3x3x3 OH*
56.96 
1:17.42 
54.82 
1:15.11 
1:10.67 
avg = 1:07.56
comment = that was great, I love zz for OH 

all the rest, after I finish the avg of 12 
lol shattered my last avg of 12 with zz by 4 secs haha. I got a 27.34 avg! although, I know I won't be beating this for a while.... best time in the avg. 18.70 worst 33.50

*2x2x2*8.57 
11.23
5.93 
11.43 
9.79
avg = 9.86
comment = that was really bad. atleast it was sub 10 

*FMC* (first time lol)
R' L F U D R2 D F2 R' L2 D L' *12* (X-cross + preseve pair)
x2 U2 R U' R' *16* (2nd slot)
L U2 L' U L U L' *23* (3rd slot)
U' L F' L' F *28* (last slot partial edge control)
y R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 F R F' *39* (OLL)
L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U2 *53*(PLL)

Solution = R' L F U D R2 D F2 R' L2 D L' x2 U2 R U' R' L U2 L' U L U L' U' L F' L' F y R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 F R F' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U2 = 53 moves
comment = I think that went quite well actually!


----------



## Piotr (Aug 2, 2008)

FMC

B'UR'UDF2U'F 
yRU'F'U'F 
U'R'U'R2URy'R'U2RUR'URU2B2

28 moves


----------



## joey (Aug 2, 2008)

*6x6:* 6:55.63 7:28.47
I might finish this. I didn't like doing two in a row.


----------



## Mirek (Aug 3, 2008)

*Strike of luck*

3x3 FMC:
B' U R' U D F2 U' F B U2 B' U2 B2 U B L F U F' L' U B2 (22,27)
My second attempt to build 2x2x3 block was this 8-mover. The rest was a matter of 5 minutes. Around 20 min total.


----------



## Hubdra (Aug 4, 2008)

*3x3x3*: (18.12), (39.38), 20.42, 18.55, 18.69 = *19.22*

The 39.38 was a good solve until I screwed up PLL and had to go back and solve part of the cube again.

*3x3x3BLD*: 12:43.61 (DNF), 12:20.44 (DNF 3cycle edge), DNS (yet) 

on the 12:20, I forgot about one last cycle that I forgot to memorize. oh well. Blind is so hard >.<


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 4, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3_bld: DNF DNF 2:54.40
comment: I guess beer and BLD don't mix well haha
4x4x4_bld: 7:05.61 9:47.58 7:00.11
5x5x5_bld: DNF
comment: other solves to come soon.

Chris


----------



## Dene (Aug 4, 2008)

My turn!

*2x2x2:* 25.66 23.41 15.28 10.08 19.28 => 19.32

*3x3x3:* 22.97 19.33 21.13 19.94 18.80 => 20.12

*3x3x3_OH:* 30.28 40.50 1:19.48 38.50 36.98 => 38.66

*3x3x3_feet:* 1:25.77 2:11.78 1:49.23 1:48.02 DNF 1:56.34
Umm... for some reason I thought I had finished when I hadn't, but I'm not sure which scramble I missed, so I added a DNF instead. Is this ok?

*4x4x4:* 1:33.72 1:40.31 1:34.50 1:28.72 1:35.77 => 1:34.66
Interestingly, the fastest solve was the only OLL parity...

*5x5x5:* 2:22.03 2:25.56 2:23.41 2:23.33 2:21.02 => 2:22.92
Wow, consistent!

*6x6x6:* 7:30.14 8:30.13 7:27.97 7:21.31 8:08.64 => 8:02.97

*7x7x7:* 8:43.56 9:28.42 9:12.67 9:15.80 9:15.20 => 9:14.56


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 4, 2008)

David Woner:

2x2: 5.47 5.96 (8.23) 6.27 (5.24)= *5.90* not bad

3x3: 22.75, 19.14, (23.47), 21.67, (17.87)= *21.18* pretty inconsistent, but f2l work has paid off.

4x4: (1:37.55) (P), (1:52.82) (OP), 1:38.45 (OP), 1:48.86 (O), 1:38.62 (P) = *1:41.98* screw parity...

clock: (15.69), 16.19, 16.72, (17.59), 17.22= *16.71* first clocking all week

i'll finish tommorow...


----------



## rubiksfriend (Aug 4, 2008)

Square-1: ((30.38), 32.15, 52.71, 48.06, (57.30)) Avg: 44.31
My opposite, single-edge swap parity needs work!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 4, 2008)

Everything but Snake once again!

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 9.28, 10.75, 9.52, 13.97, 8.21 = *9.85*
*3x3x3:* 21.72 (PLL skip), 29.71, 32.61, 32.58, 30.03 = *30.77*
*4x4x4:* 2:09.33 (O), 1:54.96 (P), 2:11.61 (OP), 2:06.94 (OP), 2:02.88 (P) = *2:06.38*
*5x5x5:* 3:12.66, 3:17.81, 3:07.18, 3:23.53, 2:53.11 = *3:12.55*
*6x6x6:* 7:53.88 (OP), 7:27.27 (O), 6:12.41 (O), 7:07.96 (P), 6:32.58 = *7:02.60*
*7x7x7:* 12:26.26, 11:13.97, 11:00.20, 11:12.09, 9:53.41 = *11:08.75*
Comment: Finally a sub-10 solve! Probably the only good thing that happened for me in speedcubing this week.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 56.59, 53.22, DNF (59.21) = *53.22*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:40.90, 2:32.63, 2:23.30 = *2:23.30*
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF (10:59.45, 4:48), 9:25.01 (4:56), 9:55.36 (5:17) = *9:25.01*
Comment: First one off by 2 edges – I mismemorized them.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (24:14.59, 12:00), DNF (22:41.61, 12:25), DNF (23:19.91, 12:15) = *DNF*
Comment: Horrible week! First one 3 X centers – I had them memorized but forgot to do them. Second one was bad – I seem to have missed an F2 undo of a setup move. Third one 2 centrals and 2 + centers.
*6x6x6 BLD:* DNF (50:36.80, 23:45), DNF (58:06.90, 28:00) = *DNF*
Comment: First one off by 7 obliques and 2 inner X centers. The time was good, though! The second one was really hard for me. Off by just 5 obliques - 3 in one set and 2 in the other. I don't know where I went wrong on these - very frustrating.
*7x7x7 BLD:* DNF (1:31:21.97, 38:30) = *DNF*
Comment: Off by just 4 obliques and 2 inner wings. For the obliques, I had a letter in my memorization that appeared twice, so I knew I had memorized them wrong; I guessed what it might have been instead, and obviously I guessed wrong. For the inner wings, I had two pieces exchanged which were nowhere near each other in the memorization. They were green-black, which is the edge I have the most trouble with because of the color scheme, so I'm guessing I somehow got them mixed up. It seems like most of my mistakes on the really big cubes are due to incorrect memorization. I'm very hopeful that the new Cubesmith stickers will help my accuracy dramatically. Oh, and I should also mention that on this solve, I finished solving all of the inner X centers, then realized I had solved them as if they were inner + centers, and so I had to undo all 20 of them (!) and then redo them as X centers. And I got all that right! I can't believe that! And the inner centers are the slowest thing for me to solve, so I'm hoping that means that a significantly faster time than this is quite possible.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *4/4 = 4 points, 26:59.40* (16:30)
Comment: So slow! But at least it's the fastest I've ever done 4. When I was watching the video Hadley took of me at the US Open doing the last cube in my multiBLD, I was wondering why I was going SO SLOW on that cube. Now I remember. I just grabbed 4 cubes from my multi stash and started doing this, and unfortunately I hit that same cube as my last cube again. It's storebought, and the lube didn't take to it very well. It's like trying to twist a brick.
*3x3x3 OH:* 45.80, 46.22, 50.59, 54.77, 50.27 = *49.03*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:34.02, 2:41.86, 2:00.40, 2:17.56, 2:30.13 = *2:27.24*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 2:51.50, 2:07.25, 2:23.55, 2:18.53, 2:09.08 = *2:17.05*
*2-4 relay:* *2:50.56* (OP)
*2-5 relay:* *6:12.28* (O)
*2-6 relay:* *13:14.81* (none, O)
Comment: Pretty good for me.
*2-7 relay:* *27:31.61* (O, O)
Comment: This time was bad because of a horrible lockup on the 7x7x7 (managed to twist some outer X centers on top of some obliques – it took a while to get them back apart) and a disastrous pop on the 6x6x6 – I had to take a lot of it apart to get it back together.
*Snake:* Don’t have one.
*Magic:* 2.96, 2.38, 3.06, 2.27, 2.47 = *2.60*
*Master Magic:* 4.55, 5.86, 4.59, 4.80, 6.08 = *5.08*
*Clock:* 28.30, 34.18, 26.52, 59.33, 31.72 = *31.40*
Comment: On the fourth one, I caught an almost-DNF before stopping the timer.
*MegaMinx:* 4:03.46, 3:27.06, 3:31.80, 3:08.68, 3:31.44 = *3:30.10*
Comment: I need to start practicing this again – I’m getting a lot worse.
*Pyraminx:* 24.09, 27.88, 31.22, 21.75, 17.28 = *24.57*
*Square-1:* 1:30.46, 1:17.93, 1:33.50, 1:41.34 (P), 1:37.84 (P) = *1:33.93*
Comment: I’m very happy with this. On Saturday I decided to start learning Jason Baum’s method, and by Sunday night I decided I knew enough of it to try competing with it. I still only know 7 of the 21 (non-parity) PLLs, and I’m very shaky with most of the algorithms, and yet I was able to get an average pretty close to what I have been typically getting with my old “method”. I think that ultimately I will be significantly faster with this.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *42 moves*
2x2x2: B2 F’ L’ U F U
2x2x3: L2 D’ B D2
3x cross: L’ D’ B2 D B D’ B2 D
4th pair: U B’ U’ B L’ B’ L
OLL: D L2 U’ L’ U L’ D’
PLL: B’ R2 B U D’ R2 U’ D B R2
Safety solve. I couldn’t find a good start, even though this scramble looks like it should be so easy!
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *99 moves*
centers: B Lw' F' Lw' D' Lw D2 Lw'
F' L Uw L' Uw2
B R2 Uw' B' Uw' F2 Uw R2 Uw
edges: Bw L' B L Bw L B' L' Fw2
R U2 R Dw' R U2 R' L D' L' Dw
R U F Uw F U' F' B' U B Uw'
3x3x3: B2 D B F' R' F
3x3x4: D2 L U L' D2
3xcross: U2 R U R' U R U' F R' F'
4th pr: U F' U' F R' F R
OLL: B' U F' U' F' B L F
PLL: R U2 L' U' L U2 R' U L' U'
I'm getting pretty good at understanding how to avoid parity. I'm still not very good at the rest of it, but working to avoid parity is fun.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 4, 2008)

Whee, first solves in forever... aren't you proud of me?  (CS:S takes a lot of time...)

2x2x2: 5.96 6.06 9.87 6.73 8.76 = 7.18
3x3x3: 22.71 15.36 18.12 20.26 15.69 = 18.02
4x4x4: 1:33.13 1:25.75 1:27.07 1:14.27 1:25.07 = 1:25.96
5x5x5: 2:22.85 1:58.34 2:02.82 1:49.90 2:02.74 = 2:01.30

Ick, all my cubes were sticking / locking for some reason...


----------



## Jack (Aug 4, 2008)

I haven't done the weekly competition in a long time.

2x2: (5.27), 5.81, (8.53), 5.36, 5.55 = 5.57

3x3: (18.96), 15.83, 14.90, 16.25, (12.94) = 15.66

4x4: 1:06.75 OP, (1:14.75 OP), 1:04.44 O, 1:11.19 OP, (1:00.16) = 1:07.46
Lots of parities.

5x5: (2:04.84), 1:50.03, 1:41.56, 1:59.05, (1:41.30) = 1:50.21
What an inconsistent average. Too bad it had those two slow solves.

6x6: 4:27.58 OP, (4:46.18 O), 4:01.08 OP, 4:14.36 P, (3:50.44) = 4:14.34
The third solve had sub 1:20 centers!

7x7: (5:56.63), 6:24.93, (6:46.59), 6:46.27, 6:23.28 = 6:31.49


----------



## Dene (Aug 4, 2008)

Keep up the feet solving Mr. Hughey, you are clearly improving!


----------



## joey (Aug 4, 2008)

Only Mike would undo 20 pieces, then resolve them and get them right. If it was me, I would just DNF  (although I guess the time invested in a 7x7 BLD, is more motivating to retry )


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 4, 2008)

Dene said:


> Keep up the feet solving Mr. Hughey, you are clearly improving!



Thanks - feet went pretty well for me this week. Unlike most other things. 

I've been working hard on 3x3x3 speed lately, and although the hard work didn't show up in my other averages (especially not 3x3x3 speed), it seemed to really help my feet times this week. I'm a lot more solid on my OLLs now, which helps feet a lot.



joey said:


> Only Mike would undo 20 pieces, then resolve them and get them right. If it was me, I would just DNF  (although I guess the time invested in a 7x7 BLD, is more motivating to retry )



Exactly - after spending 38 1/2 minutes memorizing the darned thing, for sure I was not going to just give up!  By the way, my successful 4x4x4 BLD at Cincinnati and my successful 5x5x5 at the US Open both involved similar backtracks, although they were not a full 20 pieces - they were about 7 pieces each.


----------



## joey (Aug 4, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Exactly - after spending 38 1/2 minutes memorizing the darned thing, for sure I was not going to just give up!


You say it like 38mins is a long time to memo a 7x7 

I think the biggest trackback I've done is like 3-4, which is a lot on a single 3x3


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 6, 2008)

Derrick Eide.

3x3x3: 14.95, 14.32, 15.87, (16.68), (12.79) = 15.05 avg
Comment: ARGH so close to sub 15 haha, oh well, the last solve was great! with a VERY nice X cross 

3x3x3OH: 28.94, 30.41, (25.53), (40.65), 26.60 = 28.65 avg
Comment: I was happy until that 40.65 that came out of nowhere, still not bad though i guess.

3x3x3Feet: (2:12.07), 2:11.57, 2:08.91, 2:02.99, (1:56.73) = 2:07.82 avg
Comment: Nice!  It got better with EVERY solve!  and the last one i even messed up and had 5 F2L pairs!  Right on! 

3x3x3FMC: 49 moves
Comment: Lol just a normal solve approach again, i noticed a 1x3 block already at the start though so tried a little different approach making a 1x2x3 Block first and turning it into a 2x2x3 block for f2l, Only one try on this like usual though lol, maybe i will try more next week  

4x4x4: (1:05.43), (1:24.59OP), 1:08.42, 1:07.89, 1:21.24 = 1:12.52 avg
Comment: I DESPERATELY need a new 4x4 lol, not too bad, i lost track of the parities on the last few solves haha 

5x5x5: (1:51.01), 1:52.01, 1:51.53, 1:51.10, (1:53.38) = 1:51.58 avg
Comment: TRULY PATHETIC........... had to finish last solve with a missing center cause i popped, still no excuse though for this DISGUSTING PATHETIC AVG..... srsly WTF

Megaminx: (2:09.15), 1:57.44, 1:47.61, (1:41.65), 1:50.74 = 1:51.93 avg
Comment: Every solve got better until the last solve though that is lol. I haven't Done megaminx in a long time so i guess i am not MAD with these times, but not happy either. 

Pyraminx: 9.69, (10.41), 9.71, (8.00), 10.34 = 9.91 avg
Comment: GRR stupid tips, they came off 3 times during solving which really i didnt like lol, I haven't dont Pyraminx in forever so im kinda ashamed of these times 

Square-1: (20.73), 52.86, (1:00.76), 36.57, 41.36 = 43.06 avg
Comment: That best solve is now my new pb!  cube form was easy but other than that not really lucky, just cases i knew. YEAH! 

I meant to do more events but forgot about it, i'll be getting a new 2x2 finally this week so next comp i should do MUCH more


----------



## MatsLuthman (Aug 6, 2008)

2x2x2 BLD:
1:32.11 DNF DNF = 1:32.11

3x3x3 BLD:
DNF DNF DNF

4x4x4 BLD:
DNF 35:21.04 DNS = 35:21.04

Multi BLD:
1/2 16:04.42 = 0

Many DNFs...


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 6, 2008)

Dene said:


> My turn!
> 
> *2x2x2:* 25.66 23.41 15.28 10.08 19.28 => 19.32
> 
> ...



wow dean, your 2x2 is consistant 
are you really 1 sec faster on 2x2 then 3x3


----------



## jazzthief81 (Aug 6, 2008)

3x3x3
17.34 (17.71) (14.19) 16.59 14.30 = 16.08

4x4x4
1:12.28 1:05.52 (1:04.22) (1:21.11) 1:07.94 = 1:08.58

5x5x5
(2:34.81) 2:21.44 2:19.77 2:17.50 (2:15.75) = 2:19.57

Square-1
(18.66) (34.53) 28.88 32.15 29.65 = 30.01

Megaminx
2:39.88 (2:38.08) 2:50.18 2:48.83 (3:14.63) = 2:46.30

Nice to see some improvement over last week and know that there is still a lot to improve on.


----------



## mrCage (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi 

The scarmbles are computer generated. And i'm sure he has a "schemata" that he fills in every week. Time consuming yes. But most time is spent doublechecking everything i guess 

- Per


----------



## syuhei222 (Aug 6, 2008)

2x2x2
3.89avg : 4.19, 3.92, 3.56, (5.22), (2.89)
so so.

3x3x3
14.74avg : 13.73, (18.73), (11.97), 13.98, 16.52
too bad 

4x4x4
52.89vg : 52.25d, 54.88o, (41.95n), (55.81o), 51.53n
single was very good.

3x3x3 OH
20.42avg : (19.03), 20.77, 19.94, (25.08), 20.56
so so.


----------



## Dene (Aug 6, 2008)

Mr. Mayn: Yes, that is basically how I am with 2x2x2. I still only have a Rubik's and it is not very nice. I also only know 2 algorithms for step 2 of Guimond and haven't really gotten around to learning the rest. So basically it will drop to sub10 every time when I get my Eastsheen, and when I learn the rest of Guimond. I assume with minimal practise I could be sub6.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 7, 2008)

*3F.M.C:* 
Scramble: B2 D B2 D L2 D2 L2 U F2 U B2 L R' D F' U' B2 R D' F' L' (21f)
Solution: U' L2 U (B' (U' F2 U B' U' F2) U2) L' B' F U z2 R2 U' B U' B2 R2 B R U R' U' R B' R B R B' R B (34 htm)
Explanation:
2x2x3:U' L2 U B2 * U L' B' F U (9)
Triple-x:z2 R2 U' B U' B' (14)
Orient:B' R2 B R U R' U' (21)
Leave 3 corners:R B' R B R B' R B (29)
Insert at *:B U' F2 U B' U' F2 U (37)
Cancellations: At the end of triple-x cross, B' B' becomes B2. At the beginning of the inserion, B2 B becomes B'. At the end of insertion, U U becomes U2.
Comment: Decent solve. The beginning *looked* easy. But it wasn't quite. Bad case for flipping edges. Okay cancellations.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 7, 2008)

2x2: 
6.53, 5.41, (8.90), 5.86, (4.22) -> 5.93

3x3:
12.22, (17.86), 13.22, 15.43, (11.16 (PLL skip)) -> 13.62

4x4:
(1:01.38 [O]), 1:04.44, (1:15.09), 1:14.00 [O], 1:07.27 [O] -> 1:08.57

5x5:
2:38.75, 2:41.41, (2:47.90), 2:43.40, (2:27.19) -> 2:41.19


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 8, 2008)

Finally found some time to do a FMC solution (will post all other results soon).

First 10 moves took about 2 minutes
Second 10 moves took about 50 minutes
Not enough time left to search for a good insertion, but I found 1 that cancels 1 move

Inverse scramble: L F D R' B2 U F D' R L' B2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' B2
2x2x2 + 2nd pair already connected: F2 B2 R' * F' U B' U'
2x2x3 + 3rd pair alread connected: B' D R2
Double X-Cross + all pairs created: B D B
Manipulate last layer: L B' L'
Finish F2L and last layer edges: D B2 D2 B'
Insert Corner-3-cycle at * : U B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2

Total inverse solution: F2 B2 R' U B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F U B' U' B' D R2 B D B L B' L' D B2 D2 B'
Total regular solution (27): B D2 B2 D' L B L' B' D' B' R2 D' B U B U' F' U B2 U' F2 U B2 U' R B2 F2


----------



## MistArts (Aug 8, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Finally found some time to do a FMC solution (will post all other results soon).
> 
> First 10 moves took about 2 minutes
> Second 10 moves took about 50 minutes
> ...



Why did you do inverse scramble? Was it easier than the easy start of the normal scramble?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 9, 2008)

I always perform the regular scramble on cube1 and the inverse scramble on cube2.

Both scrambles already had a lot "solved" and looked liked they would have an easy start. I tried on cube1, but failed to find a nice start fast. I tried on cube2 and directly found F2 B2 R' F' U B' U' B' D R2. Normally I think 10 moves for a 2x2x3 block is to much, but if I find one so fast AND it has this much potential I will use it.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 11, 2008)

*3x3x3 FMC*: (37)
Scramble: B2 D B2 D L2 D2 L2 U F2 U B2 L R' D F' U' B2 R D' F' L'
Solution: L’ D L2 R’ F U’ D L B2 R L B’ L’ B R’ B’ R B D B’ D’ B D2 R D’ R’ B2 D2 B D B’ D2 F D’ B D F’ (37)
Explanation: 
X3 Cross: L’ D L2 R’ F U’ D L B2 R L B’ L’B R’ B’ R (17)
4th pair: B D B’ D’ B [D B’] (23) 
OLL: [B ] D2 R D’ R’ [B’] (26)
PLL: B2 D2 B D B’ D2 F D’ B D F’ (37)

Found a 11 move x-3 cross, but couldn't finish .


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 12, 2008)

You should have followed up on that tripple X-Cross in 11 moves. Notice how the rest of the solve stayes almost the same
X3 Cross: L’ D L2 R’ F U’ D _L2 B'_ R_ L' (11)_
4th pair: B2 D B2 D B2 D2 [B2] (18) 
OLL: [B ] D R D’ R’ [B’] (23)
PLL: B F D2 F' D' F D2 B' D F' D2 (32)

F2L could be shorter by using that 4th pair alg from the other angle so it cancels 1 move, but that leaves a last layer I don't like as much.
X3 Cross: L’ D L2 R’ F U’ D _L2 B'_ R_ L' (11)_
4th pair: L2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 L2[B2] (17) 
(8 move OLL, PLL that I don't know)

Or you could go for a more original approach like this F2L
F2L minus 1 "pair": L’ D L2 R’ F U’ D R L
4th "pair: L B' L2 B' L2 B' L2 B2 L
(Don't even know that OLL)


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 13, 2008)

Best Square-1 result ever. I am slipping on 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 and blindfolded is horrible

2x2x2: 9.32 7.51 9.75 9.71 7.85 = 8.96
3x3x3: 27.53 26.26 28.84 24.58 28.08 = 27.29
4x4x4: 1:43.84 1:16.73 2:55.42 1:48.26 1:35.09 = 1:42.40
5x5x5: 2:22.48 2:16.31 2:18.04 2:33.51 2:18.68 = 2:19.73
6x6x6: 6:41.62 13:48.96 6:29.99 7:50.13 6:32.27 = 7:01.34
7x7x7: 9:17.37 8:51.76 9:45.88 8:44.34 8:39.59 = 8:57.82
2x2x2_bf: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
3x3x3_bf: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
3x3x3_oh: 37.17 38.77 48.08 42.63 43.75 = 41.72
3x3x3_match: 1:35.92 1:08.88 2:19.38 4:52.55 2:00.63 = 1:58.64
234-Relay: 2:31.74
2345-Relay: 4:40.66
23456-Relay: 10:22.83
234567-Relay: 18:24.55
Clock: 20.01 22.26 17.17 DNF 19.26 = 20.51
MegaMinx: 4:22.65 4:12.09 3:41.54 3:06.95 3:37.73 = 3:50.45
Square-1: 30.29 1:26.49 43.09 1:05.01 1:10.59 = 59.56


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 13, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Best Square-1 result ever.
> 
> Square-1: 30.29 1:26.49 43.09 1:05.01 1:10.59 = 59.56



Why is it that every time I start to improve on a puzzle, so do you? I actually beat you on 2008-32 square-1, but I probably won't again, knowing the way this works.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2008)

I am not improving on Square-1 at all. I just got lucky this time. I use that really easy (but sucky) method from nerdsparadise so my times really depend on the cases I get.


----------

